# So sad.



## Shimmer (Jun 19, 2006)

I watched old performances of Britney Spears today, and compared her to her recent interview with Matt Lauer.

Wow.

Kevin Federline is the embodiment of a parasite.


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 19, 2006)

amen


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 19, 2006)

It is, it's really just depressing to look at.


----------



## MACActress (Jun 19, 2006)

I know! I saw in her concert a long time ago (hey I was 7 =P) and then compared to now....ehhhhhh. I think it's fine if she didn't want to work off the baby weight (I'm talking about pre second pregnancy), more power to her for not doing something just because everyone else does, but it's not healthy to eat Cheetos 24/7. Its nice that she has children and everything though, although Britney + Justin (as much as I dislike him) > Britney + Kevin.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 19, 2006)

Dump Kevin. Her life would go through the roof again. 

Dump Kevin.
Focus on the kids.
Work out and get hte body back.
New album.
YAY!


----------



## cookies (Jun 19, 2006)

She was so great in the 90s....kevin is definately a parasite!


----------



## aquarius11 (Jun 20, 2006)

You know, I have to admit I am a Britney fan *runs and hides* but she has been looking sooo bad lately and I think a lot of it is being around K-Fed.  She needs to drop that loser.  She doesn't even care to make herself look presentable for a television interview...that is pretty sad.  What has happened to the "real" Britney?  She is making a fool of herself.


----------



## ben (Jun 21, 2006)

i wish that she had married tom cruise instead of keven fed.....i know some people think that he's insane but i think that she would have gotten what she wanted with tom..... (family, loving marriage, ect)


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 21, 2006)

I love Britney, I miss the old Brit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She's so unhappy in herself now, you can really tell and it sucks. The old Britney was so happy and comfortable, just wanted to have fun, dance and make music but then she went through her rebellion phase and married Kevin and it's all gone downhill.

I HATE the tabloids for making her feel like this though, they criticise every single thing she does and now it seems like she is so afraid to be herself and I think it's so sad. Especially as she was so beautiful and radiant before, you can't imagine someone like the old Britney being depressed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really hope she gets back to normal.


----------



## Janice (Jun 21, 2006)

I read that she did her own makeup and hair for the interview and didn't have any PR people around for it. Scary.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 21, 2006)

There never was a 'real' britney. Remember, she's been manufactured since she was a very small child.
To venture out like that on her own, while it's the height of a bad decision, is something she's never done before, so what would one expect?
Also, she was ridiculed for making the faces while talking to ML.
Hi. Britney's always made silly faces while speaking, over exxagerated expressions etc. :/


God I'm such a sucker for an underdog.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_I read that she did her own makeup and hair for the interview and didn't have any PR people around for it. Scary. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yup, i heard the same thing. and as Shimmer said "she's manufactured" so didn't anybody stop to think that this is the real britney? obviously she didn't have people dressing her and doing her makeup and writing the answers to questions for her...so she was in fact, herself. yes, she has let herself go. but maybe that was her plan. maybe she wanted to get out of the cookie cutter imager her pr people made her to be.

hmmm...


----------



## mac_goddess (Jun 23, 2006)

I find it hard to believe, with all that money she has, she can't seem to find a decent PR rep to make her 'sound' intelligent.  Not trying to take away from who she is, but more refined if you will.

She wears her emotions on her sleeves.  I find it sad that the media continues to harass her for everything she does.  No one is perfect, no parent is perfect.  One can't judge someone, regardless of what we hear, until we've walked in their shoes.  If someone is gossiping about her, chances are, it's not true to begin with.  Which then makes you wonder about the ones gossiping about her?  There are two sides, or three if your religious, to every story.

No amount of pity that I feel for her will convince me that she can sing though.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 23, 2006)

She should get with her man nanny- manny... Perry Taylor =)


----------



## Wattage (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_goddess* 
_I find it hard to believe, with all that money she has, she can't seem to find a decent PR rep to make her 'sound' intelligent.  Not trying to take away from who she is, but more refined if you will.

She wears her emotions on her sleeves.  I find it sad that the media continues to harass her for everything she does.  No one is perfect, no parent is perfect.  One can't judge someone, regardless of what we hear, until we've walked in their shoes.  If someone is gossiping about her, chances are, it's not true to begin with.  Which then makes you wonder about the ones gossiping about her?  There are two sides, or three if your religious, to every story.

No amount of pity that I feel for her will convince me that she can sing though.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL!!!


----------



## GlamDazzled (Jun 24, 2006)

why all the blame on Kevin Federline? she knew what she was getting into from the beginning, I believe.

Sure he's a loser. but, so is she. they can be losers together lol


----------



## dmolinet (Jun 24, 2006)

Speaking as the mother of a 24 son, her parents must be heartbroken that she got caught up with that lowlife Federline.  I'd rather my son play the field forever than wind up with someone who would drag him down.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamDazzled* 
_why all the blame on Kevin Federline? she knew what she was getting into from the beginning, I believe.

Sure he's a loser. but, so is she. they can be losers together lol_

 
The blame falls on him because of the same reason outside influences are blamed when our kids go down inappropriate paths.

I'm quite sure she does love him, in some sick way, much as a woman loves her abuser, but her downward spiral begins with him.


----------



## Catgut (Jun 27, 2006)

I think it really shows how much self-respect and self-esteem (or lack of) she has for staying with him. She obviously thinks that K-fed is "good enough" for her and probably does love him, but I really think she can do better. I do feel sorry for her because she seems like a genuinely nice person


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 27, 2006)

I remember!!!


----------



## JULIA (Jul 26, 2006)

I feel a little sorry for her, but not completely. She has done stupid things that've affected (in a negative way) how people percieve her. She seems like a sweet girl. I bet she's a great mom, too. I just wish she'd get her priorities straight. If she's convinced she can't recover from the past couple of years (and K-fed) she can! If Janet Jackson can, she most definitely could. I just miss the sweetheart she used to be.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 4, 2006)

hey maybe she just wants to be normal now... but wow... she looks... er... trashy.


----------



## Nolee (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ben* 
_i wish that she had married tom cruise instead of keven fed.....i know some people think that he's insane but i think that she would have gotten what she wanted with tom..... (family, loving marriage, ect)_

 
have u seen katie out lately?? poor thing, im pretty sure that tom freak turned her life into a living hell. 
i used to be a big fan, the man can act, but hit's his personal life that made me look at him differently, i know im silly :lolz: 
i guess some celebs r right when they want their personal life to be private, b\c i know a lotta ppl r as silly as i am, so do clever celebs


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm waiting for Katie's tell all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And then she'll enter the witness protection program.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 15, 2006)

I think Britney is the product of never having a normal childhood. Sure, some people overcome those odds, but I believe most people would end up on her path if all they did was work on a career. I always get the impression that her entire life, up until recently, has been about being Britney the popstar/celebrity and not a person.

I feel sorry for her, because I think she is so far behind in being mentally developed. Not saying she's stupid (she may be; I think she's more uneducated right now), but she never had the chance to develop her own opinions, develop her own sense of self. I think she's trying to gain that, gain a "normal" life, but I don't think the way she's doing it is helping.

I don't know what's wrong with Katie Holmes, but I saw Dawson's Creek tonight, and it made me miss when Katie seemed articulate in interviews. I'd love to know happened with her.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 15, 2006)

I wanna know how the gay midget dwarf (who is unerringly straight and virile) managed to diminish her vocabulary to two or three words.


----------



## Katura (Aug 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_

 I remember!!!_

 

Hottness.

I'm sorry, I want our old, sexy, slave for you, sweaty, dancing machine back.


*pouts*


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 15, 2006)

I KNOW RIGHT!!??!?!

What about the bouncing booty in the 'stronger' video???


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_I wanna know how the gay midget dwarf (who is unerringly straight and virile) managed to diminish her vocabulary to two or three words._

 
Maybe that's what Scientology does to you. It's hard to believe Katie was accepted to Columbia with the vocab she displays now.

I want to know why he exploded with craziness so recently. He never was this crazy with Nicole Kidman or Penelope Cruz, right?


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 15, 2006)

Oh please, blame K-Fed all you want; I think we're seeing the true Britney. It's like people blaming Bobby for Whitney being a crackhead...no, she has always been ghetto trash. During interviews and whatnot, she was never as classy as you've seen- it has been admitted that her interviews were edited off the wall. 

Birds of a feather. Britney, like Whitney,  has just broken the image her people made for her.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 
_Maybe that's what Scientology does to you. It's hard to believe Katie was accepted to Columbia with the vocab she displays now.

I want to know why he exploded with craziness so recently. He never was this crazy with Nicole Kidman or Penelope Cruz, right?_

 
Not that I recall.
I'd love to see candid video of them.


----------

